# Looking for green blank



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

I am looking for a green blank. My buddy really likes the green G Loomis rod; i think it's called Greenwater rod or something close to that. Any one know where i can find that light shade of green on a good blank? He tried FTU and no luck there. 

regards, Pete


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Pete,
Another option is to find the blank you really want and paint it.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*St. Croix Blank*










Rod Building
|
Blanks
|
​ SFFINISH)----------------------------Saltwater----------------------------SCIV GRAPHITE INSHORE SALTWATER BLANKS (GLOSS BELIZE BLUE FINISH)SCIII GRAPHITE INSHORE SALTWATER BLANKS (COPPER PEARL FINISH)SCII GRAPHITE INSHORE SALTWATER BLANKS (GLOSS GREEN FINISH)SCII GRAPHITE INSHORE SALTWATER TRAVEL BLANKS (GLOSS GREEN FINISH)SCIV GRAPHITE SURF BLANKS (BELIZE BLUE / 1PC or BELIZE BLUE/SATIN CARBON FINISH / 2PC)SCII / SCIIW GRAPHITE SURF BLANKS (SATIN BLACK FINISH)----------------------------Crankbait & Trolling----------------------------SCI GLASS CRANKBAIT & TROLLING BLANKS (GLOSS BLACK PEARL FINISH)----------------------------Ice----------------------------SOLID CARBON ICE BLANKS (MATTE GRAY FINISH) SCII GRAPHITE INSHORE SALTWATER BLANKS (GLOSS GREEN FINISH) MODEL TYPE EQUIV MODEL LGTH LINE WT LURE WT PIECES ACTN BUTT DIAM TIP SZ BLANK WT RETAIL
2SW70LM Spinning/Casting TIS/TIC70LM 7' 6-12 1/8-3/8 1 MOD. 0.420 5 1.3 $ 85
2SW76LM Spinning/Casting TIS/TIC76LM 7'6" 6-12 1/8-3/8 1 MOD. 0.430 5 1.7 $ 90
2SW70MLF Spinning/Casting TIS/TIC70MLF 7' 8-14 1/8-1/2 1 FAST 0.460 5 2.2 $ 95 
2SW76MLF Spinning/Casting TIS/TIC76MLF 7'6" 8-14 1/8-1/2 1 FAST 0.470 5 2.4 $ 100
2SW66MF Spinning/Casting TIS/TIC66MF 6'6" 8-17 3/8-3/4 1 FAST 0.520 5.5 2 $ 90
2SW66MM Spinning/Casting TIS/TIC66MM 6'6" 8-17 1/4-5/8 1 MOD. 0.440 5 1.6 $ 85
2SW70MF Spinning/Casting TIS/TIC70MF 7' 8-17 3/8-3/4 1 FAST 0.520 5.5 2.2 $ 100
2SW70MM Spinning/Casting TIS/TIC70MM 7' 8-17 1/4-5/8 1 MOD. 0.450 5 1.7 $ 95
2SW76MF Spinning/Casting TIS/TIC76MF 7'6" 8-17 3/8-3/4 1 FAST 0.550 5.5 2.7 $ 105
2SW76MM Spinning/Casting TIS/TIC76MM 7'6" 8-17 1/4-5/8 1 MOD. 0.470 5 2.1 $ 100
2SW80MF Spinning/Casting TIS/TIC80MF 8' 8-17 3/8-3/4 1 FAST 0.570 5.5 3.2 $ 115
2SW66MHF Spinning/Casting TIS/TIC66MHF 6'6" 10-20 1/2-1 1/4 1 FAST 0.520 6 2.2 $ 100
2SW66MHM Spinning/Casting TIS66MHM 6'6" 10-20 1/2-1 1 MOD. 0.530 6 1.9 $ 90 2SW70MHF Spinning/Casting TIS/TIC70MHF 7' 10-20 1/2-1 1/4 1 FAST 0.540 6 2.7 $ 110
2SW70MHM Spinning/Casting TIS70MHM 7' 10-20 1/2-1 1 MOD. 0.530 6 2.2 $ 100
2SW76MHF Spinning/Casting TIS/TIC76MHF 7'6" 10-20 1/2-1 1/4 1 FAST 0.580 5.5 3.2 $ 115
2SW80MHF Spinning/Casting TIS/TIC80MHF 8' 14-30 1/2-2 1 FAST 0.620 6.5 3.7 $ 125
2SW66HF Spinning/Casting TIS/TIC66HF 6'6" 12-25 3/4-2 1 FAST 0.570 7 3.1  $ 110
2SW66HM Spinning/Casting TIS66HM 6'6" 12-25 3/4-1 1/2 1 MOD. 0.560 6.5 2.5 $ 105
2SW70HF Spinning/Casting TIS/TIC70HF 7' 12-25 3/4-2 1 FAST 0.580 7 3.5 $ 120
2SW70HM Spinning/Casting TIS70HM 7' 12-25 3/4-1 1/2 1 MOD. 0.570 6.5 3 $ 115
2SW76HF Spinning/Casting TIS/TIC76HF 7'6" 12-25 3/4-2 1 FAST 0.620 6.5 3.7 $ 125
2SW80HF Spinning/Casting TIS/TIC80HF 8' 17-40 3/4-3 1 FAST 0.660 7 4.8 $ 135


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

The G Loomis Greenwater blanks were never available to the custom builder.
You will have to find another brand that has a green blank or paint one! Castaway had some but I do not have any left. You can contact Lance @ Swampland and see if he has any of those left.


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

*Green Blsnk*

I thought FTU in Houston carried green blanks.
Pail


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

We do carry a green IM10, but its not a regular green..its like a Lime green metallic...very pretty, but very specific...here s pic of a rod I made with it.....


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Green Rods*

You'll probably wind up painting one.

I didn't especially covet the thought of a green rod, but after seeing your pictures, I think that I've changed my mind.

That's one fine looking rod. If you don't mind, I may copy a feature or two, especially in color.

Thanks a lot
C2


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*green blanks*

lamiglas us to make a green blank for custom rod builders called the perigee blank, but i see they don't make it anymore. i have an american tackle matrix series blank that is emerald green which is very beautiful, but it is a dark translusent green. you might look into these.


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*blank*

Terry, 
that is what he wants. He actually ordered that blank from FTU and paid for it. They called him days later that the blank was not available; they did not tell him if they were getting anymore.


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*green blank*

He wants a 7' med and I think Ftu only has 6'6


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Mudhole in Oveido, FL has a couple of green blanks. They're a darker green, almost hunter green.


----------



## ZooDog (Jun 28, 2007)

A few years back I bought some green blanks from Fishsticks4u very pretty and nice blanks. Haven't built in a while but I hope they are still around. Regards, Jerry.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

PTH said:


> Terry,
> that is what he wants. He actually ordered that blank from FTU and paid for it. They called him days later that the blank was not available; they did not tell him if they were getting anymore.


My bad, you are correct...we are currently out of the 7' Green rods..we have the same blank in chrome, not in the FTU Green. We do have green in the 6'6" & 6'2" models.
It takes us 60-90 days when we order blanks from our Manufacture. We did an order last fall for new green blanks and they screwed up and sent us chrome (which we still had). They have rushed an order and we have been expecting them any day...I will post up here, or just check back at the store for status.

Terry


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Try this, St. Croix makes a pretty good blank I have used them several times. Not too bad on price either.

http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/St-Croix/SCII-Graphite-Inshore-Saltwater-Travel


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*green blank*

That is a very nice one. Thanks


----------

